# Old Time Radio Coming to XM!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

PLEASE - If anyone want to post this information to any other satellite radio board, please give credit to DBStalk.COM THANK YOU!

Today I sent an email to XM asking what they planned on adding in place of CNN/SI after it goes off the air in May, I also asked if they considered adding an Old Time Radio Channel.

I got a reply back and it contained no mention of the first question, however look at this reply about the Old Time Radio Channel



> Scott:
> 
> Most definitely. We're working on it.
> 
> Thanks for your support of XM.


Out of respect for the XM contact I have removed his name, but he is a higher up at XM.

Please do NOT consider this an official channel anouncement from XM, but its really close.


----------

